# moose meat loaf



## hatebreed (Sep 3, 2013)

Tried smoking a couple moose meat loafs and a small chicken this weekend. Turned out great. Smoked for 6 hours over royal oak charcoal, hickory chips and apple wood chunks on my weber kettle












20130831_161626.jpeg



__ hatebreed
__ Sep 3, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks good man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I'd sure eat it


----------



## bgray (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks great!  6 hours sounds about right for the meat loaf, but I assume that you put the chicken on for less time?

I'm just curious....with the Weber kettle, how often are you tending the coals?  I've never used one for smoking.


----------



## hatebreed (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes i pulled the chicken after around 3 hours. When it reached the internal temp i was going for

I usually check on the coals and give them a stir and add some chips about once per hour. Depends really on the temperature. I keep a close eye on the temps with my maverick digital


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 5, 2013)

Great looking meatloaf and bird!!!

Smoked meat loaf is great! I usually don't pan mine, I put them straight on the grill.













9470984815_d5c84e9033_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great! Was is moose meat only or a mix of fat and moose meat?


----------



## hatebreed (Sep 9, 2013)

It was 2lbs moose and .5lb beef to give it a bit more fat


----------

